# P229 Advice



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

Want to get a P229 Sig in 40 cal.
Have shot one & researched it on the internet and have a few questions for you Sig boys.
Some have slides--better/same as ones w/o slides?
Dak & Sas ?
There is a custom shop model available-I've read with Limited Life warrantee--worth it?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

zakjak221 said:


> Want to get a P229 Sig in 40 cal.
> Have shot one & researched it on the internet and have a few questions for you Sig boys.
> Some have slides--better/same as ones w/o slides?
> Dak & Sas ?
> ...


I presume you're referring to the accessory rails...technically all semi-auto handguns have "slides." :mrgreen:

I know the Sigs without the rails have been marketed for lighter weight and snag reduction, but realistically, unless you like sporting lasers, lights, and knives, rails are an afterthought.

Todd, one of the forum admins, just picked up a Gen 2 SAS P229 (no rails). You may want to get his feedback on what he thinks of it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> Todd, one of the forum admins, just picked up a Gen 2 SAS P229 (no rails). You may want to get his feedback on what he thinks of it.


I sure did and just got back from breaking it in! :smt023

Not quite sure of the question, so here's my thought process for buying. I initially was torn between the model I got and the Elite. Rails didn't mean anything to me because I will never mount a light or laser to the frame (I will get a set of CT grips though). So I thought some more and decided that since this was going to be replacing my XD as my EDC, then I needed to go with a gun designed for carry and not for the range. The SAS won out because of the dehorning process by the custom shop, the included night sights, and the SRT (even though the Elite has that too). It also was a bit cheaper and the Elite could have been a months long wait where as I was able to find the SAS in stock on-line since none of my local shops had one in stock and it would have backordered (big thanks to *SuckLead* for all her help trying to locate one for me!). Hope that helps. If not, let me know! :smt023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I was torn between the SAS and DAK. I like the DAK trigger action but like the others I really do not need a rail so my sweet wife got me the DAK for Chrismtmas. Maybe next Christmas I'll get the SAS who knows - I don't want to press my luck.:smt082

I really like the 229. I bought it in 40cal and have a 9mm drop in Barsto barrel so I can shoot cheaply at the range. The only other thing I have changed is to put the short trigger in because of my finger reach.

The SAS is much lighter and that makes it easier to carry all day plus I like the steamlined looks of it.

Todd range report?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Todd range report?


Already up. :smt023

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18690


----------



## TAMUmpower (Mar 14, 2009)

Im looking for one as well. Right now I have an independent seller selling a previously CPO with 50 rounds and hogue grips for $625 obo. Gun looks to be in decent cosmetic condition.

Has the value of Sigs really shot up in the past year? I would expect used sigs to be more in the 500 range. But if I get a new CPO then I'm going to have to pay like $50 in tax, then shipping and the ffl fee so basically $100 more just to get it in my hands, so an independent seller would be nice


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The Duty Tested or Certified Pre owned go around 550.00.


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

CPO's are great rides! I have a couple of them. For the casual shooter they are the way to go, Most look brand new.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 229, I got it used but not a red box used (CPO). The 229 is a great weapon. I've been a 1911 guy all my shooting life but truth is truth. And that truth is Sig Sauer makes a great pistol. I have two not and want another (P220).
The CPO pistols are as good as new but are much more affordable. 

Any way you slice it a Sig in the gun stable is a great addition.


----------

